# testing heidenhain nd 710 dro on sb9



## kacce (Jul 1, 2013)

i am testing heidenhain nd 710 on my sb9


----------



## kacce (Jul 3, 2013)

More testing


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 4, 2013)

so how were your test results, and any problems?


----------



## kacce (Jul 4, 2013)

cross slide works very well.
sensor on  saddle I will try to create a spring that keeps consented constant.
I had a little trouble setting appropriate parameters in the setup menu
   sorry for my bad english


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 4, 2013)

kacce said:


> cross slide works very well.
> sensor on saddle I will try to create a spring that keeps consented constant.
> I had a little trouble setting appropriate parameters in the setup menu
> sorry for my bad english



Intesting project.  Thanks for sharing it.

Don't worry about your "english" as it's better than that of most of the local high schoolers I have talked to in recent years. :thumbzup:

-Ron


----------



## kacce (Jul 8, 2013)

A spring and it works perfectly


----------

